# SB Model A, GE motor wiring confusion



## Trent ks (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi everyone! I am fairly new to the forum, it's been a great help so far to which I am grateful. I recently picked up a SB model A, the previous owner had bypassed the R1 Furnas drum switch. It came with a GE 1/4HP, four wire, 1 phase motor, and only L3 and L4 were connected which caused the motor to get stuck until it was pushed by hand.

I would prefer a 1/2HP motor but it will take me a little while to find one, so I am getting things started with what I have.

I have found plenty of information on other forums however they are slightly different versions of the same motor with more leads, capacitor start. The closest diagram I was able to find is the one below, but I'm not sure which leads are T5 and T8, as mine only as L1 . L2 . 3 . 4

General Electric Motor
HP: 1/4
PH: 1
RPM: 1725
Volts: 110
Amp: 4.8
Type: KH

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Trent ks (Jun 14, 2017)

After doing some research on AC motors I discovered that with a 4 wire single phase motor there are two wires for the starter coil and two wires for the running coil. So I connected L1 and 3 to Hot and L2 and 4 to Neutral. The motor starts instantly without getting stuck! To reverse it all I had to do was switch the polarity of the starter coil. I'll post the wiring of the switch soon in case someone has the same problem as me in the future.


----------



## Trent ks (Jun 15, 2017)

I edited an old SB diagram to save time hah!


----------

